# Andri Erlingsson / MisAndri / FreyjaErlings



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

This fellow has been on my radar for a while due to his interactions with other members of the Rat King, and with him bitching about Nora getting BTFO by Notch, I figured it's time we gave him his own thread. Let's get to know Andri Erlingsson, shall we?

A native of Selfoss, Iceland, Andri first came to the attention of Kiwi Farms at the beginning of this month when he revealed himself as one of Nora Reed's many orbiters.


At the request of @CatParty we doxxed this turd, and it wasn't that hard at all.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/andri.erlingsson (http://archive.md/5BLEh)
Facebook Gallery Archive: 
	

	







						Andri Erlingsson
					

archived 3 Jun 2016 23:08:02 UTC




					archive.md
				



Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/AndriEr (http://archive.md/HbKra)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/andrierlingsson (http://archive.md/I6PbP)

Address
Miðtúni 11, 800 Selfossi

Home phone
482 2817

Age
31

DOB
November 7, 1984

Workplace
Byggðasafn Árnesinga
http://www.husid.com (https://archive.ph/PkQvn)

He possibly is a brony, too. From his Facebook page:

On Twitter he has mentioned that he works at a museum, probably one that covers the history of why he is such a tard.


Andri thinks that people give a shit about where he shits


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 18, 2016)

His beard is absolute shit. Mine's better and much thicker.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 18, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> His beard is absolute shit.


It matches the rest of him.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> His beard is absolute shit. Mine's better and much thicker.


Everyone in ISIS has a great beard.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

Well it didn't take long for Andri to chimp out

Intimidate? No. Laugh our asses off at how stupid your dumbass is? Yes.


One of Andri's ass-patters, who has no clue about laws and how they work


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560853
> Well it didn't take long for Andri to chimp out
> View attachment 3560852
> Intimidate? No. Laugh our asses off at how stupid your dumbass is? Yes.
> ...


What a butthurt moron. It's no surprise to anyone that they are a Norasphere cult member.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560852


But we want you to have a support network. That'll give us more people to laugh at.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560844
> lol


Obviously he has no sense of humor. I love that he completely didn't get the joke that's in the red box in his screencap. I hope you get raped and murdered and castrated in prison, Andri.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560826


Hey I'm gonna use one of his pics too.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah man, it's totally rough seeing you lose your shit over this.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 18, 2016)

Is this supposed to be a pun on Misandry? Do you hate yourself Andri?


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

Obviously he does, I mean just look at his profile picture on Twitter.


----------



## Emmet (Jun 18, 2016)

That's the most unsavory and patchy-ass beard I've ever seen. 

Also using a @dril tweet is like every twitter warriors go-to because they literally have the personality of a slug, thus they must use a shitpost to seem like they indeed have a personality beyond being psychotic and self-consumed.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

I wonder how long it'll take this tard to realize that we were aware of his dipshit actions weeks before Notch came on the scene


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 18, 2016)

Gotta say, I'm feeling pretty cheated here. A couple friends wanted me to come along with them on a trip to Iceland a few years back. When they got back, I heard all about the attractive, friendly people and what a great time they had.

They made no mention of the existence of fat, sexually confused Eric Stoltz looking fuckers.


----------



## TheJabroni (Jun 18, 2016)

What a fuckin cucumber. As if ANY cow understands that interacting or commenting on our existence is going to mask how butt hurt they actually are that they pinged up on a thread. I may expect too much from beef like Andri


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 18, 2016)

TheJabroni said:


> What a fuckin cucumber. As if ANY cow understands that interacting or commenting on our existence is going to mask how butt hurt they actually are that they pinged up on a thread. I may expect too much from beef like Andri


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Emmet (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, very salty.

Sadly not as salty as the crumbs of icelandic chips lodged in your beard.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 19, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> View attachment 105822
> View attachment 105823


Us salty


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2016)

0/10 snot a very good joke at all


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560742
> 0/10 snot a very good joke at all


It's funnier than 7 Hayden Blacks. Of course, cancer is funnier than Hayden Black.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2016)

Wish Erlingur a happy father's day for us, Andri!

Try checking the OP again, Andri. You might notice some differences

The butthurt never ends with Andri and the Ass-patters

Andri gives us his very valued thoughts on Trump's recent troubles.

Okay, this turd has been bitching a lot about the supposed Zoe Quinn reference in the new Paper Mario game. Let's give him something else to bitch about.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/andri.erlingsson (http://archive.md/5BLEh)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/AndriEr (http://archive.md/HbKra)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/andrierlingsson (http://archive.md/I6PbP)

Address
Miðtúni 11, 800 Selfossi

Home phone
482 2817

Age
31

DOB
November 7, 1984

Workplace
Byggðasafn Árnesinga
http://www.husid.com (https://archive.ph/PkQvn)


----------



## Checkered Spotlight (Jun 22, 2016)

All Scandinavians are lolcows.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 22, 2016)

Crossover with the bearded tranny

It's funny that Andri is saying this considering that he is one of the biggest jerk-offs in the Norasphere.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 25, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560768
> It's funny that Andri is saying this considering that he is one of the biggest jerk-offs in the Norasphere.


How is it any different than what people on Reddit get, Andri? I don't even give a shit about ratings at this point.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> How is it any different than what people on Reddit get, Andri? I don't even give a shit about ratings at this point.


Just like Whose Line is it Anyway, the points don't matter. Andri on the other hand relies on the same circlejerk bullshit that his other ass-patters do in order to feel important, because they know that their existence is meaningless outside of Twitter.com


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone found Andris "Something Awful" account?

Found this on a Tumblr thread where someone accuses Andri of "cyberbullying" them, which seems a bit hypocritical after his recent chimpout on Twitter.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 26, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560773


Why the fuck would someone post this?  What an absolute moron.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 29, 2016)

https://twitter.com/andrierlingsson/status/747919831341666305 (http://web.archive.org/web/20160629...com/andrierlingsson/status/747919831341666305)

Subtitle of this thread has been updated to reflect Andri's retweet of Alison Rapp.

So Andri is also a Steven Universe fan. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 25, 2016)

TANKIES


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 31, 2016)

But I thought Nintendo was an evil company who unfairly fired Alison Rapp because GAYMERGATE and therefore should be boycotted?

These people are something special*

*Retarded


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2016)

Did the "stalker fanfic" thing start with this one or did he steal it like every other thought he's had?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560802
> But I thought Nintendo was an evil company who unfairly fired Alison Rapp because GAYMERGATE and therefore should be boycotted?
> 
> These people are something special*
> ...


The one thing that is consistent with all lolcows is that they are hypocrites.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 18, 2016)

Andri has daddy issues.

Now that's what I call butthurt.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 28, 2016)

Wait, we're_ in_competent at _not _knowing how learning shit works? Watch the double negatives, dude -- you just called us competent at knowing how learning shit works.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 5, 2016)

I guess this guy still exists or something

https://twitter.com/magicnanners/status/772441492002578432 (https://archive.ph/0x9qe)


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 9, 2016)

Andri isn't a fan of Ethan Ralph, it appears.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 9, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560710
> Andri isn't a fan of Ethan Ralph, it appears.


That Jessica Price is someone Jake Alley wants to fuck if I recall.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 9, 2016)

Some more autism from Andri.

You can include Andri on the list of dipshits who are supporting ScamsLifeline in the wake of what happened in North Carolina.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Oct 22, 2016)

Tango down.

Couldn't handle the bantz from tankies?


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 22, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 146340
> View attachment 146341


"no one caring"

*Locks account*


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 22, 2016)

This sped put himself in debt buying Magic cards.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 22, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> This sped put himself in debt buying Magic cards.
> View attachment 146737


Oh , that's impressive. That's just amazing.

What an absolute moron.

So Andri finally changed his profile pic on Twitter, and instead of face-palming about all the stupid shit he's done in his life, he now looks like just diarrhea blasted his pants.

Apparently Andri has metabolic syndrome.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Oct 26, 2016)

Andri, I feel your pain. My facial hair is awful. About the best I can do is Ambrose Burnside. Just accept that, shave it, and move on.

Also, "the economy" is a nebulous thing. Looking at it from a national POV isn't going to do you much good locally. Dipshit.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 2, 2016)

How stupid do you have to be to willingly post something like that?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560731
> How stupid do you have to be to willingly post something like that?


About half as stupid as David S. Gallant.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 2, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560731
> How stupid do you have to be to willingly post something like that?


That tweet goes perfectly with his profile picture too.


----------



## Honeybunny (Nov 3, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560725
> So Andri finally changed his profile pic on Twitter, and instead of face-palming about all the stupid shit he's done in his life, he now looks like just diarrhea blasted his pants.


What is he trying to convey with this expression?


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 4, 2016)

Honeybunny said:


> What is he trying to convey with this expression?


The depths of his autism

D A D D Y I S S U E S


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (Dec 5, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560678
> D A D D Y I S S U E S


He should put some ice on it. It shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 5, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560678
> D A D D Y I S S U E S


Shut the fuck up and walk it off!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## cowisnow (Dec 5, 2016)

Terence Trent D'ARPA said:


> He should put some ice on it. It shouldn't be too hard to find.


But then he'd have to go somewhere that's not in front of his computer.  Will he post pictures of ice cubes? The plastic bag he'll wrap them up in? Holding the ice up to his eyeball? Poking his eyeball out with one corner of a sharp ice-cube?

Actually that last one, I'd love to see a picture of that!  And then I'd tell him to walk it off again.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2016)

"Eye the size of my fist"


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2016)

What Andri won't tell us is that this is his favourite thing to do after work


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Dec 5, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560653


His real malady here is the baldness and the pedostache, right? Pretty sure combining those two things with the stink eye got his ancestors thrown into a volcano.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe Hitler was right, the Nords do need the Nazi party to guide their race. Though in this case, retroactive abortion would probably be permitted.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 6, 2016)

god damn this guy is a pussy


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 6, 2016)

"Hurt myself stepping out of bed"

Jesus christ, how low can you sink, man?????!!!!!!  Walk it the fuck OFF!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 7, 2016)

Still whining about his illness


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 7, 2016)

Never heard of the damned flu swelling your eye like a puffball.  I just got over the flu a few weeks back.  It was fever chills and my voice sounding like a croaking bullfrog.  But my eyes were normal.

At first I thought someone had socked him in the face with a bag full of horseshoes.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 7, 2016)

Gee I wonder why his dad doesn't have respect for him...


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 8, 2016)

So this faggot has pink eye and it's a gigantic melodrama to be played out on social media.
Grow. Up. You. Fucking. Faggot.
Go to a pharmacist/drug store and ask them for some drops to fix your pink eye.
Also, don't ever take David S Gallant's advice on how or how not to wipe your ass.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2016)

It also probably has to do with the fact that smart people don't want to follow an autist like you.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 22, 2016)

Dumbass got rekt.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 22, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 146340
> View attachment 146341


OK, I know this is old by now but he's not wrong. He just doesn't realize that he's friends with the people that use SJ as an excuse to harass and just generally act like annoying cunts.


Hellfire said:


> Dumbass got rekt.
> View attachment 165368


Cucked by the insurance company.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 27, 2016)

Three spergs in a pod.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 27, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Dumbass got rekt.
> 
> View attachment 165368


That person probably became a chain smoker after having to deal with Andri's autism for so long


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 14, 2017)

I think Andri spends more time thinking about us in a day than I've ever spent thinking about him.


----------



## KotAGoR VIII (Jan 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think Andri spends more time thinking about us in a day than I've ever spent thinking about him.
> View attachment 175183


Learn what? That you have had a large piece of sharp metal lodged up your ass for an indeterminate period of time?


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think Andri spends more time thinking about us in a day than I've ever spent thinking about him.
> View attachment 175183


I'm the person who created the thread about him and he hasn't crossed my mind in weeks. He's almost as pathetic as that cuck from Brampton who can't wipe his ass.

Well, it looks like Andri changed his profile picture so he doesn't look like an autist anymore. Perhaps he got better in the past few weeks?

Or he became as pathetic as Jake "SecretGamerGrrl" Alley


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 11, 2017)

I would have expected him to an hero without our attention for 3 weeks, even if it wasn't so much attention and more "oh hey this guy has a thread so I'll post a screen cap" and then moving on 5 seconds later to a funnier lolcow.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 11, 2017)

His dad died while we were shut down. I read it in his Twitter feed.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 11, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> His dad died while we were shut down. I read it in his Twitter feed.


Guess maybe he shouldn't have reveled in a community that barely cares about him getting shut down. Karma, baby.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 11, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> His dad died while we were shut down. I read it in his Twitter feed.



Well that pretty much sucks.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Based Blue Randi Savage is still making these manbabies cry because Wil Wheaton has them blocked.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Based Blue Randi Savage is still making these manbabies cry because Wil Wheaton has them blocked.
> 
> View attachment 183749



Oooh, so this is the guy that Colby Klaus retweeted recently talking about his stalkers joking about his dead dad or something. I forgot he existed again.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Oooh, so this is the guy that Colby Klaus retweeted recently talking about his stalkers joking about his dead dad or something. I forgot he existed again.


He's butthurt over that same Zak guy David "doesn't know how to wipe his ass" Gallant was sperging about.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's butthurt over that same Zak guy David "doesn't know how to wipe his ass" Gallant was sperging about.
> View attachment 183761
> View attachment 183759
> View attachment 183758


Seems to have hated Zak since 2014. A lot of the social justice minded people are branding Zak a harasser.
https://plus.google.com/112314456747588930107/posts/Te8zf19LwHU (http://archive.md/zJxjR)

If you wished to contact Andri about this, you can reach him here: andri.dwells@gmail.com.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's butthurt over that same Zak guy David "doesn't know how to wipe his ass" Gallant was sperging about.



It still amazes and amuses me how on any given day, these loons will all be chimping in unison about exactly the same thing using exactly the same words.  They might as well all just be the same one lunatic.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Based Blue Randi Savage is still making these manbabies cry because Wil Wheaton has them blocked.
> View attachment 183749


I find it amusing that a majority of troontown hates wilw for using a "transphobic blocklist" when he tweets shit like this all day anyway.

Who is ProfessorCirno anyway since I checked their TL and the first thing I see is an essay to our favorite garden gnome


----------



## zedkissed60 (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Who is ProfessorCirno anyway


Dox
ProfessorCirno





Kyle Louis Morton
DOB July 17, 1986 / Orange County CA (age 30)
Address:
1025 Ashford Dr
La Verne CA 91750-1804

https://www.facebook.com/ProfessorCirno (http://archive.md/SamQt)

Lives with his parents.
Father: Ronald Frederick Morton, born September 4, 1950 (age 66)
Mother: Margaret Ruth Morton née Whaley, born November 29, 1956 (age 60)

He's a goon.
https://www.google.com/search?q="professorcirno"+"somethingawful" (http://archive.md/q77pS)

Likes to dox.
https://www.google.com/search?q="professorcirno"+"dox"+"pastebin" (http://archive.md/9YyTH)


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

zedkissed60 said:


> Likes to dox.
> https://www.google.com/search?q="professorcirno"+"dox"+"pastebin" (http://archive.md/9YyTH)





> Phantom squad tango down by ProfessorCirno the master of finding secrets All of Phantoms been exposed I have their data


I'm very skeptical that this is actually them doing the doxing because who the fuck writes like this? Writing style is totally off compared to his tweets so I suspect a false flag. Who the hell signs their doxes like that anyway.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 10, 2017)

lol what a sad sack of shit

Cucked by region exclusivity


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 17, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 3560612
> Cucked by region exclusivity


Wait, Andri hasn't been cucked out of his life force leaving his body for somewhere better yet?


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Wait, Andri hasn't been cucked out of his life force leaving his body for somewhere better yet?



Give it time, it may happen before we know it.

Sorry for double posting but Andri just decided to pick a Twitter fight with Sargon of Akkad. How much do you want to bet this is going to turn out like Mark Boyd's encounter with Notch?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 20, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Sorry for double posting but Andri just decided to pick a Twitter fight with Sargon of Akkad. How much do you want to bet this is going to turn out like Mark Boyd's encounter with Notch?
> View attachment 3560622
> View attachment 3560621
> View attachment 3560620


It'll end with nobody caring and Andri getting buttblasted.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> It'll end with nobody caring and Andri getting buttblasted.



And with his cat trying to become an hero.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> And with his cat trying to become an hero



Even his cat hates him so much it tries to kill itself just to get away from him.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 20, 2017)

The cat in question


----------



## Meowthkip (May 14, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> The cat in question



Cute kitty.


----------



## Hellfire (May 16, 2017)

Cucking himself for Rebecca.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 16, 2017)

Remember kids, this cuck and many like him is how Scandinavia will die.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 16, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Remember kids, this cuck and many like him is how Scandinavia will die.


Iceland.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 16, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Iceland.



Iceland is considered in the Scandinavian sphere. I guess due to the fact it was settled by the Viking conquerers in their heyday.


----------



## QE 757 (May 17, 2017)

It's surprising that eskimos in Iceland even have internet in their igloos.







 
watch out for those polar bears


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 15, 2017)

And yet you still support Nicholas Pedoberg...


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 23, 2018)

I saw someone RRRREEEEing about Night In the Woods and it turned out it was this sperg. He's still mad about Gamergate aka "August" 2014 that "never fucking ended."


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 23, 2018)

lol "august never ended" is such a dramatic and catchy slogan.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 23, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> lol "august never ended" is such a dramatic and catchy slogan.


It sounds like the title of a shitty Green Day song


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Mar 23, 2018)

Andri said:
			
		

> Your outrage is performance.



Vegetable Lasagna ain't wrong there.


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 23, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> It sounds like the title of a shitty Green Day song



Or a reference to Endless September.


----------



## Army Burger (May 25, 2018)

Andri acts like a cunt about TB's death.


----------



## c-no (May 26, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Andri acts like a cunt about TB's death.


Andri's tweet has some fail because there is the sequel to the tweet.



I don't really care much of what spergs spamming that "go get cancer" tweet can say because this is conveniently left out.


----------



## Meowthkip (May 26, 2018)

c-no said:


> Andri's tweet has some fail because there is the sequel to the tweet.
> View attachment 459152
> I don't really care much of what spergs spamming that "go get cancer" tweet can say because this is conveniently left out.



Props to Seanza.

Wonder what he's feeling now that people are spamming that tweet now that John is dead.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 8, 2018)

Steam is going to "auto-silence LGBT themed games" because "Tech is pro white supremacists and racists, tech is anti-queer."


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 9, 2019)

7/3/2018:

Update 8/9/2019:









						Twitter
					

archived 9 Aug 2019 21:01:33 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Andri decided that being a faggot on Twitter wasn't enough, and has fagged it up IRL.


----------

